# I wish i could leave home



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi guys,My situation keep being the same, worst and im getting sad every day for 11 years now because of it. Today I leted myself crying and i do not let myself feeling pity but i can't anymore. I'm basically staying at home i can't go out because of the Ibs-noises problem, this is not life. I can't go and study and i can't find a job. my mom makes me even more suffer it seems she enjoys from my suffering, i wish i could control the ibs-noises but i can't, she is really spying me everywhere, and i feel that i can't rest and this week was one of the hard in my life i couldn't sleep for 3 days normal. I want to leave home, I MUST but i have no money i must to rest i never rest, what she wants me to put an end to my life? why she cant leave me alone? i didn't do anything wrong to her she he is the one that brought me to this world and im suffering.


----------

